# What's your favorite device for browsing forums?



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm on my iPad mini and it's probably my favorite device for browsing the forums, especially in bed (yeah... I'm addicted to Vpsboard). What do you guys like to use to browse vpsB?


----------



## telephone (Jul 1, 2015)

Grab a chair, dispense some ice, and browse vpsBoard.​


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 1, 2015)

I have my Galaxy Note 3 and is a good fit on my palm for viewing browser and will have iPad for my movie.


----------



## mikho (Jul 1, 2015)

Mobile phone, which happens to be an iphone 5s now.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 1, 2015)

Mac, or Samsung Galaxy S5.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 1, 2015)

My laptop if I am in bed (Like now. Good morning vpsBoard)

Or my workstation at my desk.

Sometimes on mobile but I don't login via mobile. Password is too damn long and complicated to ever type into a mobile device so I just pray nothing goes wrong while I am away as I won't be able to login via mobile to clean up. Ha.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2015)

MannDude said:


> My laptop if I am in bed (Like now. Good morning vpsBoard)
> 
> Or my workstation at my desk.
> 
> Sometimes on mobile but I don't login via mobile. Password is too damn long and complicated to ever type into a mobile device so I just pray nothing goes wrong while I am away as I won't be able to login via mobile to clean up. Ha.


Pretty much this for me.    I don't take a laptop to bed though.  More likely to have Android tablet in such space.  Same password fun and non-logged in dynamic.


----------



## tk-hassan (Jul 14, 2015)

Android Tab


----------



## Jive (Jul 14, 2015)

Tyler said:


> I'm on my iPad mini...


Sameo - in landscape so the text isn't too small for me to read without squinting. Nav on mobile is quirky/unfamiliar.


Swapped my old Android tablet in part for something a year or so back and got the iPad as a toy/dev device (though mostly a toy)...


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 14, 2015)

My Windows 7 VPS, doesn't matter what device I'm using it's always on the same thread I left off on.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 14, 2015)

My office PC, it's a monster, always on it either physically or remotely.


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

On my samsung galaxy s6.


----------

